# Conspiracies of Conspiracies: How Delusions Have Overrun America (Book)



## Herrschaft (Apr 22, 2021)

Has someone perused it or at least heard of it? I would like to get a feedback of yours to see how strong are your arguments against high-level anti-conspiracist books. Not having read or even heard, there are excerpts available at Google Books.

Best regards.

Summary of the book:



> Americans see hoaxes and plots everywhere: from climate change to immunizations to almost anything having to do with Hillary Clinton. But why? Is the constant stream of conspiracy theories a side effect of social media? Are conspiracy theories a product of the increasing polarization of politics? Or have they always been around and for some reason we just notice them more now?
> 
> We can start to answer the last question: in their modern form, they have been around for at least two hundred years. The United States was less than ten years old when New England religious leaders sounded the alarm about the Illuminati’s plans to destroy the republic. And this was only the beginning.
> 
> ...



Continue to read here: How Did Conspiracy Theories Come to Dominate American Culture?


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

I think conspiracy theories are not something to be attributed only to Americans. The association depends on the primary role of that nation in today's world probably.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 22, 2021)

I imagine conspiracy theories thrive depending on how well the "rulers" treat their citizens. Well treated pets don't need to speculate why they are getting f**ked.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 22, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I think conspiracy theories are not something to be attributed only to Americans. The association depends on the primary role of that nation in today's world probably.





wild heretic said:


> I imagine conspiracy theories thrive depending on how well the "rulers" treat their citizens. Well treated pets don't need to speculate why they are getting f**ked.


I see it as a fine balance between the amount and accessibility of info available and how hard, as it is so elegantly put above, one is getting funked!


----------



## CBRadio (Apr 22, 2021)

Isn't the real issue, why do so many people feel they are being lied to, and wish to know the truth about their lives?
So, let's bring out books labelling such people as delusional, because questioning might just catch on.


----------



## OfTheBrave (Apr 23, 2021)

Herrschaft said:


> Has someone perused it or at least heard of it? I would like to get a feedback of yours to see how strong are your arguments against high-level anti-conspiracist books. Not having read or even heard, there are excerpts available at Google Books.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> ...



What a smug ass. 
His attempt to lump all conspiracies together, as part of what he apparently views as a mass American psychosis, is only convincing to those who wish to be convinced. Those who would feel better and more at ease with a pat on the head and a calming word. Those who wish to hear that "all is well" and "never you mind those looney American conspiracy nutjobs."
I thought about breaking down each of his examples but it's my experience that to argue with these types is akin to telling a child of 3 years that their parents aren't gods.
If you're going to engage these people don't do so attempting to change _their _mind but argue knowing that there are _others _listening. That's who you are trying to reach. I'd be preaching to the choir here, so there's no point I think.

If you're ever caught alone in a room with someone like this with no audience, just laugh at them. There's really no point of engaging otherwise.
These "academic" types are full to the brim with their indoctri-cation and have no room to even consider another perspective.

“The test of a first-rate intelligence is the *ability to hold two opposing ideas in mind at the same time* and still retain the ability to function. One should, for example, be able to see that things are hopeless yet be determined to make them otherwise.” - F. Scott Fitzgerald

Does anyone here believe that this author could, even for a moment, consider that JFK's assassination (or pick another topic) might not have happened the way we're told? Do you think he could hold both possibilities in his mind without deciding prematurely?
I think not.


----------



## Herrschaft (Apr 23, 2021)

These anti-conspiracists are generally nutjobs, exactly the charge they put on their foes. The owner of the Megabunk.org (you are supposed to know what it is) has attempted tirelessly to refute every official claim evincing the actualness of world conspiracy, always spewing hot air, and throwing out hogwash after hogwash. An example of this is when he said that the famous quote of Roosevelt ("large financial centers have owned the American government") which is straightforward and blatant on what it intends to (viz., that Washignton officials control not the government, but rather "unseen" and "unmanaged" financial elites) was out-of-the-context and ill-deployed, but while arguing he hilariously self-debunked and was mocked in the entire thread. Mick does lose 24 hours per day debunking something undeniable and testifiable everywhere; he published his only one book, curiously, at Skyhorse, famous (or infamous) for publishing conspiracist books (!) such as Mary's Mosaic (there are plenty of JFK pro-conspiracy works published thereat), A. Wakefield books (and many other dissident medical books), Dan Kovalik (he wrote literally 4/5 books with the title "The Plot to...", all strongly critical of America's foreign policy).
In summary, anti-conspiracists are the type of person whom they claim not to be: illogical, insane, supercilious, delusional, obsessive, abusive, and so on.
They are just ensuing the dirty (_de jure_ "state-of-the-art") legerdemains of their overlords, and putting Lenin's Decalogue tactics as seasonably as they can.
Naught but this... *This handful of mendacious coistrils and freaks!*


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 23, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I think conspiracy theories are not something to be attributed only to Americans. The association depends on the primary role of that nation in today's world probably.



Holy$*** are you really utilizing "new speak" sanctioned by the govt on this site?

For the love of all that is good and decent just think for yourself.

Here is a warning from long ago, Huxley and Blair (Orwell) at Berkeley:

*
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WaUkZXKA30
*


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 23, 2021)

irishbalt said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > I think conspiracy theories are not something to be attributed only to Americans. The association depends on the primary role of that nation in today's world probably.
> ...



I don't understand your answer. But I probably did it wrong with my English. What I meant is that "conspiracy theories" have always existed and we attribute them primarily to America because America is at the center of the show in this moment in history.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 23, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I think conspiracy theories are not something to be attributed only to Americans. The association depends on the primary role of that nation in today's world probably.




Here is a warning from long ago, Huxley and Blair (Orwell) at Berkeley:

*
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WaUkZXKA30*


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 23, 2021)

Are you enjoing your little time?


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 23, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> irishbalt said:
> 
> 
> > Silveryou said:
> ...





Silveryou said:


> irishbalt said:
> 
> 
> > Silveryou said:
> ...




Yes, it does appear so.  Here is where the consumer (lack of identity) mentality and total narcissism has been encouraged through every destructive means.

Your comment makes perfecct sense now.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 23, 2021)

I continue to not understand what you mean.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 23, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I continue to not understand what you mean.




Very simply that your observation comment that:

"conspiracy theories are not something to be attributed only to Americans. The association depends on the primary role of that nation in today's world probably is a good observation, 

as: "Here (USA) is where the consumer (lack of identity) mentality and total narcissism has been encouraged through every destructive means." This cultural degeneration here was spread world wide, and at the same time so was the propaganda. 

The term "conspiracy theory" was in use here after the JFK assasination and then this term "conspiracy theory" became a common term, although as a reference (the video I provided), both Huxley and Orwell (pen name for Ministry of Intelligence (MI) agent Eric Blair) discuss the control of perception and language, the manipulation of society in their books. The term "conspiracy theory" relates directly to this because it is a term used very directly for psychological warfare and the lies of the powers that be. "Perception is reality" was Edward Bernays, the book Propaganda and others outline this very well.

The snarky comment was to point to this term, "conspiracy theory" and I laughed a bit because this is Stolen History, we are the epicenter if you will of this "conspiracy theory", ha.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 23, 2021)

ok now it's clear. I forgot the commas but I used "conspiracy theories" as a substitute for "hoaxes and plots" pointing to the fact that it is what you are saying... but I forgot the commas


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 24, 2021)

I read an article years ago titled _conspiracy theories that turned out to be true. _listed several with citations. 

If theres no conspiracy, why the need for a judicial gag order lasting 50 years (recently renewed for another 50 years) such as in the kennedy assassination?


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 24, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> I read an article years ago titled _conspiracy theories that turned out to be true. _listed several with citations.
> 
> If theres no conspiracy, why the need for a judicial gag order lasting 50 years (recently renewed for another 50 years) such as in the kennedy assassination?



I often use this example (or another more crude one) to illustrate "conspiracy".

When I was very young in the suburbs of the USA we would "conspire" to trick or treat and gain as much candy in our Haloween bags together as possible.  We knew which homes had the most candy each year, and that some would be dark and have no candy so we conspired together and knocked on as many of the right doors as we could to get as much loot as we could.

The more crude version . . . 

The young men travelled to bars to chat up the local women and "conspire" to seduce and have a one night stand with whomever they could.  

There, two conspiracy facts, not theories.


----------



## MgvdT (Apr 25, 2021)

I always love a good conspiracy!
What is your opinion on the centennial light? And what would the author of the book think of it?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centennial_Light
No conspiracy here. Just capitalism I guess.


----------

